# New member in Greenock



## jasmoon (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi, just joined up and thought I'd say hello. Great site you've got here, just got my first TT yesterday, a 2003 225. Didn't know I wanted one till I drove it. What a fun car to drive!
Look forward to getting some insight and info from all over the next few months. Cheers.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## dannyt79 (Dec 4, 2008)

hi pal im a new member too! same as tou just got my tt and love it!!!!! having one or two problems with at the moment hope someone on the site can help!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

get some pics up


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

